# Annette Lewis and Tutein



## Seahorse (29 October 2009)

The post about the guy on the grey horse made me think of her, anyone remember her?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJ0WHIOQayQ&amp;feature=related


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3doU4evTxiE


----------



## Parkranger (29 October 2009)

Did you notice (on the hickstead round) that the one time she doesn't do her silly jig, the horse knocks one down!


----------



## WoopsiiD (29 October 2009)

I asked a while ago if any one had a pic of the now famous leap from the bank when Tutein landed on his knees!


----------



## Seahorse (29 October 2009)

I can't find that on youtube 

and yes parkranger I did notice that!


----------



## Kat (29 October 2009)

Jeeze possibly the ugliest show jumping I've ever seen!!!! 

I do remember her from way back but I was only a kid and didn't appreciate the full awfulness..... 

I remember one of my old horse and pony magazines had a sort of guess who feature once with obscure photos (like in question of sport) and they had one of annette lewis' bum and heels in the air over a fence!


----------



## Seahorse (29 October 2009)

Well I think the guy on the other video on the grey horse is worse!!
I think it was only that horse she did it on, I'm sure I saw her riding one of her others and she looked normal then.
Wasn't he a fab little horse though? Reminds me of Axey! My heart was in my mouth when her rein broke, although I must say she was hauling on them pretty hard 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Wish I could find the one of him jumping off the derby bank, I remember it at the time it was horrendous.


----------



## Kat (29 October 2009)

Sorry I watched this first! Yes  the guy is loads worse! 

Still awful that a rider at her level rode like that really. 

Terrifying when her rein broke, but she probably hauled enough to need steel reinforced reins!


----------



## Seahorse (29 October 2009)

He does look pretty strong doesn't he!


----------



## DunRoamin (29 October 2009)

I love Nettie, used to see her at norton heath all the time, 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 she teaches there alot I think! she's awesome!!


----------



## DunRoamin (29 October 2009)

Leave nettie alone, clealry Tutein was happy to carry on going like he did and she did bloomin well!! have You jumped the Hickstead derby ???


----------



## zefragile (29 October 2009)

I remember an old book that had a picture of Geoff Billington doing an imitation of Annette


----------



## DunRoamin (29 October 2009)

Geoff's imperssions are awesome!


----------



## zefragile (29 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Geoff's imperssions are awesome! 

[/ QUOTE ]
If I remember correctly, not a single part of him was touching the saddle


----------



## eoe (29 October 2009)

Nettie always had her own style and got some pretty good results and Tutein was a pretty special little horse to her, I was on the circuit at the same time and we all thought he had springs in his feet, he was awesome.  For those of you around in the eighties, Jeff McVean from Australia had a little horse called Claret that ended up with the Bates family and his style of riding was very similar to Nettie's.

Nettie does a lot of clinics and teaching around Essex.


----------



## DunRoamin (29 October 2009)

My Ex boss was on the circuit then too and is really good friends with nettie still


----------



## hellybelly6 (29 October 2009)

One of my faves.

Whatever happened to the fantastic Tutein?  what a horse


----------



## maggiesmum (29 October 2009)

Can I hear those 'clacky' petal over reach boots - remember those!!! Whose matched their bit rings and rein stops??????? Come on own up!


----------



## Depp_by_Chocolate (29 October 2009)

I remember Annette and Tutein, they were featured alot in Horse and Pony magazine when I was little


----------



## eoe (29 October 2009)

So far as I remember Tutein was kept by the Lewis's until he died and I think he is buried at their farm which I seem to remember is called Tutein Farm?


----------



## Seahorse (29 October 2009)

thats so sweet, i loved him when i was younger, what breed was he does anyone know? Was he part arab?


----------



## j1ffy (29 October 2009)

I used to love Annette Lewis (probably because we share a name!).  Used to read about her all the time in Pony mag.  Apparently she's always jumped like that and her horses got used to it.  She doesn't seem to land heavily on their back, the weight goes into the stirrups.  I also remember she never jumped Tutein at home, only when they got to a show!!  Ok, I sound like a stalker now, I was just a pony-mad kid, honest...


----------



## WoopsiiD (29 October 2009)

I remember reading in Horse and Pony that she jumped like that because she out grew her ponies and wouldn't sell them on or parents wouldn't get her anything bigger-can't remember which.
I did try and emulate her style once on my little sec c. Fell off and clarted myself on the wing rendering me unconcious for several minutes and the butt of everyones joke for several weeks!
Thank Cod there was no You Tube back then!


----------



## wendyII (29 October 2009)

would need to watch it again a few times but she seems to keep her centre of gravity and doesnt seem to be kicking the horse on the butt with the spurs like the idiot on the grey horse or is it just me


----------



## SpruceRI (29 October 2009)

Here she is at the 1986 Hickstead Derby:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJ0WHIOQayQ

I think I remember reading somewhere that she developed her unusual style from riding ponies that were too small, so she used to kick her lower legs away to stop them catching on the jump poles!

I used to love watching her an Tutein - he was a real character and not your traditional stamp of a show jumper!


----------

